#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Есть кто из Казахстана кто был на ретрите?

## Балабуст

Есть кто из Казахстана кто был на ретрите?
хочу сьездить как все устроить?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Есть кто из Казахстана кто был на ретрите?


На каком ретрите?

----------


## Балабуст

На вроде этого http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13282
если это не ретрит можете заменить слово на более подходящее.

----------

